# Jeopardy online



## kimspangrude (Nov 20, 2005)

Hello, I am new to the forum.  I wanted to find out if anyone knows if there is a Jeopardy Online game available for MacOSX users.  The only one I can find is for PC users.
thanks!


----------



## adambyte (Nov 21, 2005)

Does THIS answer your question?....

http://www.apple.com/games/articles/2002/01/thestation/

or this?

http://www.sonypictures.com/games/jeopardy/index.html

or this?

http://www.macosx.com/content/faq.php/q7649/Online-Jeopardy-Game.html


----------

